# Fork Upgrade: From 120mm to 130 or 140?



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I'm new here, and I would like to receive a few advice regarding a fork upgrade which I am about to do on my bike.

I currently have a Canyon Nerve XC 7.0, year 2012, which is a trail bike with 120mm travel on the front and on the back.

I use the bike for aggressive trail/AM, and since I'm quite disappointed with the Fox Float 32 which is currently installed on the bike, I was thinking of upgrading it, both in travel and quality.

1) Quality wise, I'd go for a Sektor RL or a Revelation RL, and I can't decide between the two. Yet, given the big price difference, I'd rather stick to the first one - which is supposed to be very good - than to the rev. I know rev is a great fork, but is it worth the extra money? I can get a Sektor RL 2014 brand new for 220€, whereas the Rev RL would cost at least 360/370€. Price difference is quite significant, and probably not worth it. But correct me if I'm wrong.

2) Travel wise, I can't decide between installing a 130mm fork, or a 140. I'm not too concerned to mess up with the geometry, but what does concern me is the risk to crack the frame.
The A2C length of the Fox 32 120mm that I currently have, is 491mm. However, Canyon recommends installing a fork of 500mm +- 5, so the range would be between 495 and 505.
Both the Sektor and the Rev @ 130m would be long 509mm, which I think is totally fine. Consequently, at 140 the forks would be long 519mm.

Do you guys reckon that putting a 519mm A2C long fork on this frame would be too much, even if the travel would only go up by 2cm? Or do you think is fine? 
The angle would change by about 1.5°, from 69.5 to 68. I think this would be fine, as right now I feel that the bike is weight is a bit too much on the front wheel, to my taste.

What about the frame though? Is it really going to crack with such a small change?

Cheers!

Gianluca


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it really depends on how you want the bike to handle. I have an am frame and when I was running a 140 I found it more difficult to climb technical hills especially with turns and roots and stuff because of the flex. If you're using all of your travel and need more than it would probably be be something to try, but you will notice a difference in handling and ride. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I think it really depends on how you want the bike to handle. I have an am frame and when I was running a 140 I found it more difficult to climb technical hills especially with turns and roots and stuff because of the flex. If you're using all of your travel and need more than it would probably be be something to try, but you will notice a difference in handling and ride.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


What about the risks with the frame?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not too worried about the frame breaking. Pressure comes from all sides regardless of angle. If a few degrees will weaken the frame to the point of fracture, it's a very shitty frame.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

You might want to email the manufacturer and see if they have a max travel / max a2c spec'd for the bike. 

Still, since your bike is typically shipped as a complete bike only (no frame only option) they may tell you the stock 120mm is the max, for liability reasons. If so tough call. I definitely wouldn't go past 140mm whatever you do.


----------



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

Procter said:


> You might want to email the manufacturer and see if they have a max travel / max a2c spec'd for the bike.
> 
> Still, since your bike is typically shipped as a complete bike only (no frame only option) they may tell you the stock 120mm is the max, for liability reasons. If so tough call. I definitely wouldn't go past 140mm whatever you do.


They said that "changing the travel will change the geometries of the bike as well, and that the frame is only tested to work with 120mm".

However, the Nerve AM has an identical frame, except for the area under the seat which looks slightly reinforced and a bit thicker. Around the steering though, the two frames are identical.

A few years back though, Canyon used to say that it was ok to fit a 140mm into that frame. Or, at least, this what other guys from other forums have reported.

The 130mm Sektor would only 4mm more than the factory a2c. The 140 option would be 14mm more the factory a2c, but 28mm above the current set-up (with the Fox which is 491). Is this a lot? Or is it generally considered to be safe?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

gianrond said:


> They said that "changing the travel will change the geometries of the bike as well, and that the frame is only tested to work with 120mm".
> 
> However, the Nerve AM has an identical frame, except for the area under the seat which looks slightly reinforced and a bit thicker. Around the steering though, the two frames are identical.
> 
> ...


Sure but it's possible the all mountain version spec's slightly larger diameter tubing or thicker wall tubing. If you're not jumping and clearing drops, might be ok. I agree 14mm a2c vs stock is pretty modest. Hard to tell.


----------



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm afraid that I am jumping. Maybe it's better if I stick to the 130mm version.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Why don't you look into a custom tune /rebuild for the Fox .What do you not like about it?


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

Changing travel will definitely change the geometry of the bike. I would seriously look at a custom rebuild and tune from a company such as Push. Bikes are designed around certain parameters and once you change one of those it changes the entire ride. You may love it, but you could also hate what you have done. Personally, I would not make the change.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

OP has found a 130mm fork that increases the a2c only 4mm. This will raise the bb a negligible amount, and the stock HTA is 69.5, therfore he's got plenty of room to go slacker. I say do it. Things get wacky when you add, say, 30mm, not 10.


----------



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

Procter said:


> OP has found a 130mm fork that increases the a2c only 4mm. This will raise the bb a negligible amount, and the stock HTA is 69.5, therfore he's got plenty of room to go slacker. I say do it. Things get wacky when you add, say, 30mm, not 10.


I'll go for a 130mm travel fork to be on the safe side.

Do you know if the Revelation is worth the extra money over the Sektor RL?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

What issues do you have with the Fox fork?


----------



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

moefosho said:


> What issues do you have with the Fox fork?


Fair a few.

1) It's by far too progressive. If I set it up correctly (25% sag), I only get to use 8.5/9cm out of 12, even on jumps and drops and it's extremely hard on uneven terrain. If, however, I let some air out to use more travel and get better performances on small bumps and roots, then the fork dives too much and on big drops and jumps is really awful. I also tried the air chamber volume mod...it helped a bit, but still not enough.

2) It's expensive to service, and the service intervals are a bit too short.

3) I wanted to gain some travel...1cm won't be much, but is still better than nothing

4) My current Fox is 9QR and I wanted to go 15mm axle-thru (this is not Fox's fault, but still one of the reasons that makes me want to get something stiffer and nicer).

A new Fox would be by far too expensive...hence, Rockshox


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Are you looking at the sektor RL solo air(a little bit heavier than the Rev) or the coil version(heavy)? 

I haven't used a Sektor yet, but I do have a Revelation RL Solo air(140mm) and I can say it is fantastic. At 130mm travel or less, 32mm stanchions work great. I have put a lot of hours on it this season and it is ready for a cleaning and new oil, but still performs great.

If you service the forks yourself, they are not expensive. 

If you have a 9mm axle right now, you will need a new hub, or a hub conversion(if you have nice hubs) in order to run a 15mm axle.


----------



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

moefosho said:


> Are you looking at the sektor RL solo air(a little bit heavier than the Rev) or the coil version(heavy)?
> 
> I haven't used a Sektor yet, but I do have a Revelation RL Solo air(140mm) and I can say it is fantastic. At 130mm travel or less, 32mm stanchions work great. I have put a lot of hours on it this season and it is ready for a cleaning and new oil, but still performs great.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at the Sektor RL solo air.

I will service the fork myself in the future...

As for the hub, I already have a 15mm compatible hub. I actually replaced the old wheel with a new one (mavic crossride disc), as the old hub wasn't compatible.

Can I expect a big improvement in stiffness between the 9qr and 15mm?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

gianrond said:


> I'm looking at the Sektor RL solo air.
> 
> I will service the fork myself in the future...
> 
> ...


Many people say they can feel a huge difference in stiffness, but the science to back it up just isnt there. There is a slight improvement in actual stiffness

That being said, the 15mm maxle light that comes with the RS forks is a major upgrade for a couple reasons.
1. the interface between the axle and the fork is much better. You have a large area where the axle is pressed against or threaded into the fork. This removes some flex and gives it a more secure feel.
2. You get the same amount of tension on the axle every time you put it on. With the 9mm QR, it is very hard to get the same amount of tension each time.
3. Its just easier to use and put on.

15mm is better than 9mm.


----------



## gianrond (Sep 7, 2014)

moefosho said:


> Many people say they can feel a huge difference in stiffness, but the science to back it up just isnt there. There is a slight improvement in actual stiffness
> 
> That being said, the 15mm maxle light that comes with the RS forks is a major upgrade for a couple reasons.
> 1. the interface between the axle and the fork is much better. You have a large area where the axle is pressed against or threaded into the fork. This removes some flex and gives it a more secure feel.
> ...


Cheers!

Btw, new fork is most likely going to be delivered tomorrow. I'll let you guys know what the first impressions are, especially comparing it to the old Fox.

Thanks for your help!


----------

